# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  نحوه استفاده از کامپوننتها

## redmonarch

به نام خدا
با سلام
ازشما خواهش میکنم نحوه استفاده از کامپوننتی که از سایت زیر
http://www.salarsoft.somee.com/magal..._date_help.htm
دانلود کرده ام را توضیح دهید و بفرمایید که در برنامه خودمان به چه نحوی
ار dll ها یا function ها میتوان استفاده کرد
با تشکر
خدانگهدار

----------


## Touska

> به نام خدا
> با سلام
> ازشما خواهش میکنم نحوه استفاده از کامپوننتی که از سایت زیر
> http://www.salarsoft.somee.com/magal..._date_help.htm
> دانلود کرده ام را توضیح دهید و بفرمایید که در برنامه خودمان به چه نحوی
> ار dll ها یا function ها میتوان استفاده کرد
> با تشکر
> خدانگهدار


اگر Download کرده باشید یک Demo کامل با دلفی همراهش هست نه ؟

یک نگاهی بیندازید ؟

----------


## babak869

شما پس از نصب کامپوننت باید در قسمت  USES  عبارت  UFarsiDate  رو اضافه کنید . سپس برای دستیابی به هر کدام از خصوصیتهای کامپوننت میتونید مقدار یک رشته یا عدد رو برابر خروجی مورد نظر بگیرید . مثلا :

edit1.text:=TFarDate.farDateToStr( TFarDate.MiladyToShamsi(now));

شما به همین صورت میتونید از تمام توابع و رویه های این کامپوننت استفاده نمایید . در پوشه خود کامپوننت هم یه مثال جامع و کامل هست که نیازی به توضیح نداره.در ضمن من  DLL  ای در این کامپوننت ندیدم !!!فقط یه فایل با پسون  Pas  هستش !
موفق باشید

----------

